# Super Smash Bros. 4 Hype Thread!



## iminnocentenough

Less than 3 weeks until the official launch of Super Smash Bros. 4 in Japan! Who is as excited as I am right now? Share your likes, dislikes, hopes, dreams, and anger with the game so far!

To start off some discussion, name your favorite SSB of all time, or say what you're favorite newcomer is!

My favorite SSB character is Kirby because of how easy and fun he is to play as. As for what my favorite newcomer is..well..it's a tie between Villager and Robin. Villager because he seems so quirky, and unique compared to everyone else, and Robin because I absolutely had a blast playing Fire Emblem Awakening a long while back (it happened to be my first FE game) and Robin was my absolute favorite character.


----------



## ShadowUser18

I wish they brought back the speed and the tech skills from Melee, that's what made the game enjoyable to me. I hated how slow and campy Brawl was. My favorite character to play with is Jigglypuff, mainly because I have fun with her aerial game and those epic rest kills. I think I'd want to use either Little Mac or Megaman the most for Smash 4.


----------



## BTAG

I'm incredibly excited. Smash has always been one of my favorite games, and I distinctly remember getting my parents to rent it for the N64 pretty much every week. I have no idea why it took me until about 2000 to actually buy the game, but regardless, it was a big part of my childhood. I always played as Yoshi, Captain Falcon, and Samus. I didn't play much of Melee surprisingly, since I got a GameCube late, and in Brawl, I mostly played as Ike and Snake. 

In SSB4, I see myself using Greninja quite a lot.


----------



## MuffinMan

Brawl's my favorite.... I'll admit it's because of my age, it came out at the perfect time to blow me away. Having previously only played the original N64 one, the jump was staggering. All my Melee playing was done retroactively so I never really got used to the overall feel of the game. Melee's too fast for me.

I had to google who Robin was.... It's not because I didn't play Awakening, it's because when I did he died off on the first stage he's in.

My favorite newcomer is definitely the Wii Fit Trainer. Never played Wii Fit, but she's probably the biggest wild card in series history.

The online will be better this time, it's practically guaranteed; just hoping that it has a lot of options.


----------



## LostSoul22

Getting it on both 3DS and Wii U. Can't wait.


----------



## T Studdly

Getting 3ds then wii U version when I can afford a wii U

Gonna be mostly playing Ike like in brawl but i'll play everyone of course.


----------



## gamingpup

Recently sold my copy of Melee, Definitely gonna get this one for my Wii U


----------



## Fat Man

I can't wait for SSB4. To be honest, what I'm excited most about is the soundtrack. The sample tracks posted recently sound amazing in my opinion, I can tell the OST for this game is going to be fantastic.

I'm excited for Villager, Mii Fighter, Pac-man, and Rosalina . Villager and Pac-man look like fun, quirky characters to play as, I'm a big fan of playing as Mii characters, and Rosalina seems like an updated version of the Ice Climbers. She and Pac-man will most likely be my Newcomer mains. I'll also be happy to play as Pickachu, Toon Link, and lucario again.

I hate to be that person but, I wonder if the recent roster leaks are true? I'm on the fence about them. I like the inclusion of this Shulk character, the return of Ness makes me happy, Dr. Mario and Dark Pit are Character slots wasted, and Duck Hunt Dog... I have know idea what to think about him haha. The more I look at these leaks, the more fake they seem.


----------



## iminnocentenough

LEAKS ARE CONFIRMED! Bowser Jr., Shulk, and Dog Hunt Dog are officially in the game!!!!!


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> I still hope some of the screenshots are fake. I don't want the Ice Climbers to be cut (I'd like a new Ice Climber game) and I think Ridley deserves to be in over a lot of the characters.


I hate to say it but they look pretty real...
A ton of pictures were just posted


http://imgur.com/PzeCw

. This makes me sad


----------



## Therin

Aw man, so excited for smash 4! AGH I don't know what to think about the leaks, but bowser jr looks super fun. Getting the 3DS and wii U version for sure!

I main as Ness, but I also play as Olimar, and Toon Link. (I tend to play as smaller characters heh.)

I got to play both demos at Nintendo World in June. Won my first match as Megaman B) Excited to play as him more. Also Greninja, and LUCINA.


----------



## Therin

Eggshell said:


> I just want the game to have good online and not have weak and floaty characters like Brawl did.


Here's to hoping that the physics are more melee/ competitive esque! Brawl was kind of a joke. Multiple air dodges? whyyy


----------



## GenoWhirl

Well considering I too am a veteran player since the first game and have done the majority of my YouTube content on Super Smash Brothers I am beyond hyped for the fourth game. Those leaks today certainly were something. So glad to see Bowser Junior in this things and I wish we could have seen how Duck Hunt Dog fought but patience is a virtue, the game will be out in Japan soon enough.

Olimar, Diddy Kong and Sonic are back and were my favorites from Brawl. I also can't wait to play as a crap ton of newcomers: Mega Man, Little Mac, Pac-Man, Villager, Bowser Junior, Shulk ahhhh so many!!!


----------



## feels

http://tinyurl.com/nknp6ub
So this is for sure?!? This is real? Ness, I've been waiting so long for you.


----------



## minimized

Shulk and Bowser Jr., can it get any more hype?


----------



## feels

Omg, his excitement and enthusiasm are almost too adorable.


----------



## Fat Man

feels said:


> Omg, his excitement and enthusiasm are almost too adorable.


He has a leak reaction video where he pulls down his pants. It was funny but I felt disturbed at the same time. I believe he deleted the video sense Nintendo is removing leaked footage.


----------



## To22

I haven't played since Melee was new, but I'm excited for this one. I used to really love Star Fox. I'm not excited about any supposed newcomers in particular... Shulk and Megaman look cool, though.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Magnus

Great, more anime prettyboys I've never heard of. :stu


----------



## peyandkeele

ive hated the nintendo ever since it went to family oriented games, so i never even considered getting wii u or 3ds. But i have owned both melee and brawl for gc and wii, and i might pick up a used wii u or 3ds so that i can super smash bros. this game is by far one of my top3 fav games of all time, next to rainbow six, and maybe pokemon.


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


>


This trailer surprised me, pleasantly. I have no knowledge of this Shulk guy or the game he came from but nevertheless, his inclusion makes me happy. He look like an awesome character to play as, It's like his moveset is made of different items in the game, plus I love his design. ...Also I love when he says "I'm really feeling it" it makes me laugh 

Sorry for going off topic but their was a ton of Nintendo news yesterday. from Shulk, to the "New" 3DS. yesterday was pretty sweet


----------



## Arbre

He's from Xenoblade Chronicles. I haven't played the game but I like his addition since I believe Nintendo owns/has the rights to the Xeno franchise and there's a new Xeno game coming out on the Wii U.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

I have put 150 hours into Xenoblade and enjoyed every minute of it so I am pleased to see he's in even though I expected him to make the cut. I am interested to see how the different Monado arts will play out. Some references in the video you will only get if you played the game like him saying 'It's Shulk time' or the big shadow and the voice at the end of the video.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Shulk reveal made me want to buy a Wii U for Xenoblade.


----------



## Therin

Just started watching X-files and then I see this:


----------



## Fat Man

Do you guys think their will be DLC Characters, and if so do you think Bayonetta would make a nice addition to the roster?


----------



## Puppet Master

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Do you guys think their will be DLC Characters, and if so do you think Bayonetta would make a nice addition to the roster?


Yes to the first question no to the second always hated Bayonetta terrible game.

Besides do any of the Smash Bros games have characters from M rated games? I mean that as a serious question


----------



## Cotopaxi

Puppet Master said:


> Besides do any of the Smash Bros games have characters from M rated games? I mean that as a serious question


----------



## Puppet Master

Cotopaxi said:


>


DAMN I don't know how I managed to forget Snake since him and Ike were the only two I used in Brawl.:teeth


----------



## AndreaXo

man, i'm hyped. only about a month to go...


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


>


I wonder if we're going to get a commercial like this.


----------



## minimized

I'd rather beat the tar out of the Miis...

Nothing's going to beat the commercial for the original Smash Bros.


----------



## Nighty

still prefer melee all day err day.


----------



## Fat Man

I've been watching this stream all morning hoping to see Mewtwo, Ridley or any other secret characters.





I've also been watching this guy too haha.





If Dr.Mario is in the the game than Mewtwo is too, he has to be!


----------



## lmao

They're sending out codes for the 3ds demo to your email if you got platinum status on club nintendo.


----------



## Arbre

Wow, thanks for posting that. I got a demo code and 3 to give away (will give them to people on here). I'm a bit less excited for the game after seeing the final roster and will only get the Wii U version.


----------



## BTAG

Eggshell said:


> Wow, thanks for posting that. I got a demo code and 3 to give away (will give them to people on here). I'm a bit less excited for the game after seeing the final roster and will only get the Wii U version.


I hate being the first to ask, but I would very much want one of those codes,lol. I've been watching streams all day, and it's making me drool. Palutena looks so incredibly strong. Her up smash goes so high on the screen.


----------



## lmao

Eggshell said:


> Wow, thanks for posting that. I got a demo code and 3 to give away (will give them to people on here). I'm a bit less excited for the game after seeing the final roster and will only get the Wii U version.


I'd like one as well if you have some extras :b. The demo comes out for everyone next week just incase some don't know.


----------



## Arbre

Since you two asked first I'll give them to you if I have extras. I immediately messaged a few people I talked to on here who are excited for the game, have to wait for their reply. I already really owe someone on here for giving me Destiny codes so they have to get the first code from me.


----------



## lmao

Eggshell said:


> Since you two asked first I'll give them to you if I have extras. I immediately messaged a few people I talked to on here who are excited for the game, have to wait for their reply. I already really owe someone on here for giving me Destiny codes so they have to get the first code from me.


Oh I see, no problem I would do the same if I had some codes.

I'm pissed that sakurai thought it would be a good idea to take up two character slots with reskinned characters. (Dr. Mario and Dark Pitt) When he clearly could've made them alt skins like he did with Bowser jr and Olimar. Hopefully the wii u version has extra characters as it's coming out a couple months later.

Apparently you can use the 3ds version as a controller for the wii u version too. Pretty cool if I what I heard is right, now I won't have to buy extra controls to play with my sister/brother.


----------



## Arbre

Sorry if I won't have codes left over for you guys. If I do I'll definitely give them to you though. 

The game feels fast and good
I think Link is a lot better now, the strongest he's ever been in Smash Bros.
The controls are absolutely fine on my 3DS XL, zero problems
A computer got Kyurem in a Pokeball, it's pretty got but can sometimes be easily dodged, it shoots two ice attacks left and right


----------



## Marlon




----------



## Fat Man

Marlon said:


>


The hype train waits for NO ONE!!


----------



## Fat Man

Music from the game is being uploaded to YouTube, If anyone is interested.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4hEVD_KqNx8ZeAMV1PsHVg


----------



## Fledgling

Does anyone have an extra demo code they're willing to give away? Lol.


----------



## minimized

I watched a stream of the Japanese version pretty much all day.

It would be really nice if I could pick this up at launch.


----------



## The Radiant Hero

Can't stop playing the demo.


----------



## BTAG

Eggshell said:


> I've been watching online matches on YouTube and haven't seen any horrible lag. I can't wait to play against people on here.
> 
> I'm seeing even more characters who can reflect projectiles. I'm worried for Samus.


Palutena is the Samus killer.


----------



## BTAG

Eggshell said:


> Today I was actually watching Palutena gameplay on YouTube and noticed that. It sucks that my favourite character might not be good.


It's less about Samus, and more about just how good Palutena is. Like I said before, the up smash is insane with the range it has, and that reflecting shield she has is incredible. Samus was my main character in 64, but it's been a while since I've played her regularly, and I'm looking forward to changing that. I'm someone that 99% of the time picks random, but I'm excited to spend a lot of time with each of the new characters. The Villager is really the only new character that I'm not especially looking forward to playing.


----------



## Therin

Good bye I'm gone (TOO GOOD)


----------



## feels

Did they add that PSI Starstorm noise towards the beginning??!!
It's the little things, y'all. :heart

Also, this seems way more powerful.


----------



## Fat Man

Reggie has some cool stuff


----------



## 7th.Streeter

can't wait, to use my man in green to make all the ssb4 characters fall back Lol.


----------



## peyandkeele

What is everyone getting the game for? ds or wii u. If and when i get it, it will most likely be for 3ds


----------



## BTAG

peyandkeele said:


> What is everyone getting the game for? ds or wii u. If and when i get it, it will most likely be for 3ds


3ds, and eventually for the Wii U. I haven't yet purchased a Wii U, mostly because I wanted to know the Smash release date first, and there is no chance I could wait to play a Smash game, so I'm more than happy playing the 3da version for a while.


----------



## minimized

Finally got around to trying the demo. God I suck. I get worse every game.

I'll be hoping I can get a Wii U this year so I can get both versions.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Eggshell said:


> Let's all take a moment to grieve him not being in the game.


The only thing big about Ridley is the disappointment I feel knowing I can never play as him.


----------



## Fat Man

*I love Samsh Bros 3DS's soundtrack so much, next to newcomers, it's one of the things*

I love Smash Bros 3DS's soundtrack so much, next to the newcomers, It's something about the Smash Bros series I always get really excited for.

In celebration of Smash being less than a week away, I'm going to list my top 10 songs from the 3DS version.

*10.Area 6 / Missile Slipstream*
*9.Tomdachi Life*
*8.PAC-MAN(CLUB MIX)*
*7.Tortimer Island Medley*
*6.Super Mario 3D Land Theme / Beach Theme*
*5.Magicant / Eight Melodies*
*4.Menu (Melee) Ver. 2*
*3.PAC-MAN'S PARK / BLOCK PLAZA*





*2.Dark World / Dark World Dungeon*





*1.Master Hand*





*... and 0.Classic: Map*




Sorry but I really like this song. Every time I listen to it I feel so motivated.

I enjoy a good majority of the music this game has to offer but the songs listed above are the best in my opinion. I wonder if the Wii U version and the 3DS version are going to share the same exact soundtrack, I personally hope they don't. I don't mind seeing some songs from the 3DS on the Wii U but I would love to listen to new songs for the Wii U version.


----------



## Therin

I HAVE THE GAME. I HAVE THE GAME.










(Still freaking out even after 4 hours of playing.)


----------



## Fat Man

Therin said:


> I HAVE THE GAME. I HAVE THE GAME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Still freaking out even after 4 hours of playing.)


I've been sitting here for an hour now watching this square thing fill up with blocks in the eShop. It's nearly complete.


----------



## Therin

eggshell said:


> http://awkwardzombie.com/index.php?page=0&comic=092214


I'm sorry. I'm just... so happy. That magicant stage. I want to cry.


----------



## minimized

Soon you will be mine.


----------



## feels

Oh ****! I forgot today was the day! I'm like so close to buying this right now but I just checked my bank statement and I've been havin' a little too much fun with this last paycheck. I think I'm gonna have to wait. Or maybe I should just get the Wii U version alone. It'll be a little easier to play with friends and the fam that way.

But dangit....



Therin said:


>


Ness is lookin' so cute. :wife


----------



## BTAG

I'm loving it so far. It plays so fluid, and it looks great on a 3ds XL. Pacman seems insanely good.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The game comes out here (Australia) tomorrow. I'm hoping to get it, but I'm not sure I'll be able to. There are certain places I seriously do not want to buy it from, and they're related to anxiety. I don't want anybody I know seeing me buy a game that's not part of what mainstream teenagers play. I'll just feel like more of an outsider/loser.

I might have to make do with the demo for a few more days though. ;_; I really want to try out playing as Sonic.


----------



## chinaski

Glass-Shards said:


> I don't want anybody I know seeing me buy a game that's not part of what mainstream teenagers play. I'll just feel like more of an outsider/loser.


What? Everyone and their mom are going to be smashing, I don't think you need to worry about looking like an outsider or whatever. Go buy the game tomorrow and play as Sonic!


----------



## Fat Man

Glass-Shards said:


> The game comes out here (Australia) tomorrow. I'm hoping to get it, but I'm not sure I'll be able to. There are certain places I seriously do not want to buy it from, and they're related to anxiety. I don't want anybody I know seeing me buy a game that's not part of what mainstream teenagers play. I'll just feel like more of an outsider/loser.
> 
> I might have to make do with the demo for a few more days though. ;_; I really want to try out playing as Sonic.


If you don't want to be seen buying this game in public, why don't you just download it off the eShop?


----------



## lmao

My friend code is 5172-0938-4318 if anyone wants to add me. Reply to me with your friend code if you do add me. Although I think I should have some of you from Pokemon X and Y.


----------



## The Radiant Hero

I'm on a rooooooool.

Anybody want to face me? Message me!


----------



## lmao

The Radiant Hero said:


> I'm on a rooooooool.
> 
> Anybody want to face me? Message me!


I will, post you fc.


----------



## Fat Man

When you guys play online do you experience lag? I usually do. The lag for me ranges from not a problem to a major problem. But I'm learning how to use it to my advantage... for lack of a better term.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

NanoStar SOUL said:


> If you don't want to be seen buying this game in public, why don't you just download it off the eShop?


I would, but I have no credit/debit card to use unfortunately.


----------



## feels

Glass-Shards said:


> I don't want anybody I know seeing me buy a game that's not part of what mainstream teenagers play. I'll just feel like more of an outsider/loser.


Nah, you walk up in that store and just OWN IT. Don't be ashamed of what you like. I know that might be easier said that done, I guess it has taken me a while to get to that point, but don't ever feel bad about something like this. Embrace what you love.

Besides, I thought most people loved Smash??!!


----------



## bancho1993

NanoStar SOUL said:


> When you guys play online do you experience lag? I usually do. The lag for me ranges from not a problem to a major problem. But I'm learning how to use it to my advantage... for lack of a better term.


Yeah how common is the lag by the way? I've heard different things from different people. Some say it's really bad while others don't seem to have a problem


----------



## BTAG

bancho1993 said:


> Yeah how common is the lag by the way? I've heard different things from different people. Some say it's really bad while others don't seem to have a problem


I was playing someone in England, and I'd say 75% of the games were totally fine, with the other 25% having bad lag at times. That being said, I like my Smash Bros games to have the full 4 people, and items dropping at a steady pace, and I was playing someone overseas, so I pretty much maximized the chance for lag, and it still only reared it's head in a small number of games.


----------



## feels

I'm just now learning that this is a thing that happens in this game. All these beautiful little touches. 

If it makes the sound too then I don't think my heart could take it.


----------



## Fat Man

bancho1993 said:


> Yeah how common is the lag by the way? I've heard different things from different people. Some say it's really bad while others don't seem to have a problem


In my case the lag is pretty common. My Internet isn't the greatest so that's probably the reason it happens so much.


----------



## Arbre

NanoStar SOUL said:


> In my case the lag is pretty common. My Internet isn't the greatest so that's probably the reason it happens so much.


Do you play far away from your router? That could cause it too. Whenever I play online games on my 3DS or Vita I sit right beside my router. Or maybe it's just some issues that will be worked out because the game is new and there is a lot of people playing (I'm just speculating now).

I think I should watch competitive players on YouTube and practice in Brawl so you and Therin don't become so much better than me.


----------



## Therin

feels said:


> I'm just now learning that this is a thing that happens in this game. All these beautiful little touches.
> 
> If it makes the sound too then I don't think my heart could take it.


heard about this!!! but haven't seen it yet. oohhhhh excite.


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> Do you play far away from your router? That could cause it too. Whenever I play online games on my 3DS or Vita I sit right beside my router. Or maybe it's just some issues that will be worked out because the game is new and there is a lot of people playing (I'm just speculating now).
> 
> I think I should watch competitive players on YouTube and practice in Brawl so you and Therin don't become so much better than me.


My router is located up stairs, but I usually play down stairs. I started playing next to my router yesterday and it helps a lot but I still run in to lag occasionally.

I should go back to Brawl and practice for Smash Wii U too. After playing the 3DS version so much I probably need to teach my self to play with the GC controller over again lol.


----------



## Salvador Dali

BTAG said:


> I was playing someone in England, and I'd say 75% of the games were totally fine, with the other 25% having bad lag at times. That being said, I like my Smash Bros games to have the full 4 people, and items dropping at a steady pace, and I was playing someone overseas, so I pretty much maximized the chance for lag, and it still only reared it's head in a small number of games.


Yeah, out of those 20-30 something matches, only about 3-5 had lag. :b
I haven't been playing the game online much though as I've mainly just been clearing the challenges and practising offline, so I'm not sure how common the lag is when playing against randoms. At least this game doesn't have input delay like Brawl did.


----------



## Therin

I think online runs a tad slower for me than offline play. I'm pretty used to it though. I think I've played more 1vs1 for glory matches more than anything.

Dudes, add me! 1091-7681-5777


----------



## Fat Man

Most trophy descriptions are pretty interesting and funny but so far Pokemon Trainers is the best.

"Pop quiz! What do Misty, Brock, Cynthia, Iris, and Ash all have in common? That's right- they're all Pokemon Trainers! This Pokemon Master in the making is the same. Back in Super Smash Bros. Brawl, he fought to be the very best-like no one ever was. To smash them was his real test-to launch them was his cause!"

I can't believe they're referencing the anime in this game.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got the game yesterday, and I'm really enjoying it. I've tried the online play once, and that one match was pretty laggy. I wasn't too close to the router though, so I'll try another one closer to the router.

I like playing as Sonic. He's actually probably my favourite character to play right now - although I'm a little biased. The maps are awesome, the characters the awesome, the amount of content is awesome, the only thing I don't like is the fact that the game requires slightly aggressive circle pad flicking. It's more a hardware issue, but I question the 3DS circle pad durability.


----------



## Fat Man

Therin said:


> I think online runs a tad slower for me than offline play. I'm pretty used to it though. I think I've played more 1vs1 for glory matches more than anything.
> 
> Dudes, add me! 1091-7681-5777


I'll add you Therin Since our locations are close to one another, online might run faster for us.

My FC is 0216-0805-5659, if anyone else wants to add me you're welcome to do so.


----------



## Salvador Dali

After 4 days of playing for 4-6 hours every day, my obsession is starting to wane a bit now, but the game is still pretty fun nonetheless. My FC is 3153-3858-5579 if anyone wishes to add me.


----------



## bancho1993

I've not got the game yet but I might do when it goes a bit cheaper. My fc is 1005-8520-1693 feel free to add me.


----------



## Fat Man

The Wii U version is to launch on November 21 in North America, December 5th in Europe and December 6th in Japan!



Salvador Dali said:


> After 4 days of playing for 4-6 hours every day, my obsession is starting to wane a bit now, but the game is still pretty fun nonetheless. My FC is 3153-3858-5579 if anyone wishes to add me.





bancho1993 said:


> I've not got the game yet but I might do when it goes a bit cheaper. My fc is 1005-8520-1693 feel free to add me.


Just added you both.


----------



## bancho1993

@Salvador Dali @Therin
Yeah I've added you as well.


----------



## Cronos

Therin said:


> I think online runs a tad slower for me than offline play. I'm pretty used to it though. I think I've played more 1vs1 for glory matches more than anything.
> Dudes, add me! 1091-7681-5777


Have you encountered a ton of Little Mac users on For Glory? I've been reading around that he's supposed to be super good or something.



NanoStar SOUL said:


> I'll add you Therin Since our locations are close to one another, online might run faster for us.
> 
> My FC is 0216-0805-5659, if anyone else wants to add me you're welcome to do so.





Salvador Dali said:


> After 4 days of playing for 4-6 hours every day, my obsession is starting to wane a bit now, but the game is still pretty fun nonetheless. My FC is 3153-3858-5579 if anyone wishes to add me.


Added you all. This is my first smash game since Melee so I'm kinda nooby. I think I'm getting the hang of it. Just pick Charizard and spam side-special!!!11!!one!!1 You should totally add me too! My FC is: 3540 - 0790 - 8867


----------



## peyandkeele

Do u still have to have wep security on your router in order to play online player vs player matches with 3ds? Cuz that is the case for older ds consoles and games.


----------



## Therin

eggshell said:


> i just bought the 3ds version. I had to do stuff in town and the store was right there so i figured i could get myself a 40 dollar game.
> 
> Nano, salvador dali, bancho and cronos, i added all of you. My fc is 1203-9245-9522.


AHAHAHA. YES. Fight me!!!


----------



## Arbre

Therin said:


> AHAHAHA. YES. Fight me!!!


I just got the game but I'll fight you right now.


----------



## Cronos

Eggshell said:


> I just bought the 3DS version. I had to do stuff in town and the store was right there so I figured I could get myself a 40 dollar game.
> 
> Nano, Salvador Dali, Bancho and Cronos, I added all of you. My FC is 1203-9245-9522.


Awesome, just added you!


----------



## Arbre

Great match, Therin. We were pretty equal.


----------



## Therin

Cronos said:


> Have you encountered a ton of Little Mac users on For Glory? I've been reading around that he's supposed to be super good or something.


Dude, yes. He's really good at combos and keeping you defenseless haha (if you know how to use him properly.) There are good Bowser and Jigglypuff players out there too. I get really excited when I play against a really good person (instead of discouraged ohoho.)

Added: Nano, Salvador Dali, bancho1993, and Cronos !


----------



## Therin

My stats. Must get better!!!


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> So the release date was announced today?


Yeah, I saw it on Serebii. Guess all the rumors about the NA release data were true.



Cronos said:


> Have you encountered a ton of Little Mac users on For Glory? I've been reading around that he's supposed to be super good or something.
> 
> Added you all. This is my first smash game since Melee so I'm kinda nooby. I think I'm getting the hang of it. Just pick Charizard and spam side-special!!!11!!one!!1 You should totally add me too! My FC is: 3540 - 0790 - 8867





Eggshell said:


> I just bought the 3DS version. I had to do stuff in town and the store was right there so I figured I could get myself a 40 dollar game.
> 
> Nano, Salvador Dali, Bancho and Cronos, I added all of you. My FC is 1203-9245-9522.


Added, I hope my internet doesn't cause a problem for us all.


----------



## Arbre

I don't know if I can main Samus. I'm just not good with her. I could never beat Therin's Ness main but I now know which characters she has trouble with and can win with them.


----------



## Therin

Eggshell said:


> I don't know if I can main Samus. I'm just not good with her. I could never beat Therin's Ness main but I now know which characters she has trouble with and can win with them.


*punches you... but not really...???*


----------



## feels

Gonna get this junk Friday when I get paid. I feel like everyone's gonna be like a pro by then. I was gonna wait and just get the Wii U version but hearing everyone praise this game at work is breaking me down. Also, Dragon Age: Inquisition comes out three days before Smash on the Wii U. My *** is gonna be so deep into DA that nothing else is gonna matter for a while. Also, games are expensive. Buying two back to back isn't gonna happen. So, probably better this way.


----------



## The Radiant Hero

Alright, anybody want to add me? 0473-7754-9350.


----------



## Fat Man

The Radiant Hero said:


> Alright, anybody want to add me? 0473-7754-9350.


I'll add you. Annnd just added


----------



## BTAG

My FC is 0018-0111-9843. I've chosen to spend my time watching tons of anime instead of playing, so I'm pretty awful as of now.


----------



## bancho1993

Just to say I also got the game now and will add everyone when I get back from work tonight.


----------



## Arbre

Great matches Nano. We finally got to face each other.  At first you were beating me so easily with Yoshi and Pikachu but it felt like we were fairly even. I think I want to face your Yoshi more because it seemed like your best character, you even beat me when I used Link who is my best character. If you were wondering what was going on in that Peach match, I let my niece play.


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> Great matches Nano. We finally got to face each other.  At first you were beating me so easily with Yoshi and Pikachu but it felt like we were fairly even. I think I want to face your Yoshi more because it seemed like your best character, you even beat me when I used Link who is my best character. If you were wondering what was going on in that Peach match, I let my niece play.


Yeah they were really fun, I hope the lag didn't cause you any problems. I have Pikachu and Yoshi pretty much mastered. I want to use ZZS more often but I need a lot practice, same goes with Pac-man and Jigglypuff. I would think Samus was your best character you were really good with her, especially when I was Pac-man and Mii. Lol I was wondering what was going on with that peach match. I figured you picked the wrong character or something.

Next time we play I'll be Yoshi more often.


----------



## Bluestar29

Toon link and ZSS are my best right now.the Game is addictive


----------



## Arbre

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Yeah they were really fun, I hope the lag didn't cause you any problems. I have Pikachu and Yoshi pretty much mastered. I want to use ZZS more often but I need a lot practice, same goes with Pac-man and Jigglypuff. I would think Samus was your best character you were really good with her, especially when I was Pac-man and Mii. Lol I was wondering what was going on with that peach match. I figured you picked the wrong character or something.
> 
> Next time we play I'll be Yoshi more often.


I saw you post in here that your matches have had bad lag but it wasn't really, except for that one match where I used Fox it felt like it was in slow motion. I thought you were good with Zero Suit Samus. I used her once against Therin and was absolutely terrible with her even though I was good with her in Brawl. It's funny that you said I'm good with Samus because last night I told Therin I did pretty good with Samus against you. I don't know if I've ever beat Therin using Samus, at least not her mains. I can often beat Therin with Link and Ike and then you did pretty good against them. Maybe you two have very different play styles.


Bluestar29 said:


> Toon link and ZSS are my best right now.the Game is addictive


If you ever want to play online against people, a bunch of us play online together. If you do I don't think you've posted your FC in this thread?


----------



## Bluestar29

My friend code is : 0361-8451-6384


----------



## Therin

added bluestar29 and BTAG

If you guys ever see me online, feel free to join my room! playing with Salvador Dali and Eggshell right now :>

Edit: the lag is real. Salvador, your mii fighter is great.


----------



## BTAG

I should really stop my random only policy, because I am dreadful with slow characters,lol.


----------



## Arbre

Those were fun matches we just played. I thought I was going to win one of the first ones with Ike who is my best character but Salvador Dali read my Ike like a book. The last match I played was getting intense with just Therin and I on our last stock. She had a lot more damage than I did but she was making a comeback. I eventually finished it though. I played poorly with Samus (I might only do well with her against Nano) and could only really win with Link who is my best character.

I'm going to add BTAG and Bluestar. My FC is 1203-9245-9522.


----------



## Fat Man

Sorry if the lag got worse when I entered the room. For whatever reason I was kicked offline during the match I was Pikachu, I tried to come back but the room was full.


----------



## Therin

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Sorry if the lag got worse when I entered the room. For whatever reason I was kicked offline during the match I was Pikachu, I tried to come back but the room was full.


Man, I wish we could add more than 4 people and then take turns spectating. Maybe the wii u online will be better. That was fun guys! :>


----------



## Fat Man

Anyone watch or currently watching the National Open Tournament?


----------



## Therin

^yep, watching! the rules are interesting. I'm definitely not used to the new normal stages at all haha.


----------



## Salvador Dali

A bit off-topic, but I'm glad to see that they're releasing new Gamecube controllers for the Wii U which can suppodesly be used with the Smash Bros game on that system once it's released. Not so happy that they all seemed to be wired though. I've lost count on how many times my original Wii was sent flying thanks to someone tripping over the Gamecube wire. It surprisingly still works just fine to this day though.


----------



## Arbre

Salvador Dali said:


> A bit off-topic, but I'm glad to see that they're releasing new Gamecube controllers for the Wii U which can suppodesly be used with the Smash Bros game on that system once it's released. Not so happy that they all seemed to be wired though. I've lost count on how many times my original Wii was sent flying thanks to someone tripping over the Gamecube wire. It surprisingly still works just fine to this day though.


They will work with Smash Bros. and they're being re-released because they are wired. I think with wireless controllers there may be just a tiny bit of input lag (talking milliseconds here) that normal people won't notice but it's a huge deal to competitive players and they might not play the game because of it. I think Nintendo understands now that Smash has a large competitive following and they're releasing the controllers for them. You can also plug in original GameCube controllers, including the wireless WaveBird controller.


----------



## Fat Man

The tournament was pretty great. I really like the fact that they utilized custom moves, I've only use them in classic mode but it'd be cool to use them in serious matches. I was rooting for Deven3000's Kirby the whole time.


----------



## iminnocentenough

How is the 3DS version of Smash Bros.? I didn't get it because I broke my 3DS and I'm saving up for a Wii U.


----------



## Arbre

iminnocentenough said:


> How is the 3DS version of Smash Bros.? I didn't get it because I broke my 3DS and I'm saving up for a Wii U.


I think the 3DS version is good. Feels just like a console version of Smash Bros.


----------



## BTAG

I thought I was safe when I was hanging on the edge, but apparently not,lol


----------



## Arbre

Those were fun matches. A few moments made me laugh.



BTAG said:


> I thought I was safe when I was hanging on the edge, but apparently not,lol


I read that they tweaked how edgeplay works but I'm not sure how. So far I do feel less safe on the edge than in previous Smash Bros. games.


----------



## AxeDroid

Anyone going to buy the gc adapter to play smash wii u?


----------



## BTAG

Eggshell said:


> Those were fun matches. A few moments made me laugh.
> 
> I read that they tweaked how edgeplay works but I'm not sure how. So far I do feel less safe on the edge than in previous Smash Bros. games.


Yeah, I expected the attack to miss, and then I'd jump up and smash you off the stage (hypothetically), but that overhead crushed me while I was hanging,lol. I'm totally fine with that being able to hit people hanging, but it literally scared me, because I thought for sure I was safe,lol.


----------



## BTAG

That was awful,lol. I just stopped playing good after a while. Those low percentage slams destroyed me.


----------



## Arbre

BTAG said:


> That was awful,lol. I just stopped playing good after a while. Those low percentage slams destroyed me.


Link has been my main since Melee so I'm really comfortable with him. I'm good with that down A move in the air. I eventually stopped playing because I had stuff to do.


----------



## BTAG

Eggshell said:


> Link has been my main since Melee so I'm really comfortable with him. I'm good with that down A move in the air. I eventually stopped playing because I had stuff to do.


I'm comfortable with Zero Suit Samus as well, but it didn't stop me from giving a dreadful performance,lol. I almost made a comeback with Batman, but he's way worse than Dali's Puchalot.


----------



## Arbre

BTAG said:


> I'm comfortable with Zero Suit Samus as well, but it didn't stop me from giving a dreadful performance,lol. I almost made a comeback with Batman, but he's way worse than Dali's Puchalot.


I do worse against the Mii's since they're new characters and I can't predict them. Usually the characters I do worse against are the newcomes, including some from Brawl.


----------



## Therin

hey guys! smash wii u nintendo direct this thursday!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524153064237056002


----------



## The Radiant Hero

Therin said:


> hey guys! smash wii u nintendo direct this thursday!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524153064237056002


So excited for that. By the way, Hyrule Temple (which I'm REALLY looking forward to), Wuhu Island and The Great Cave Offensive has officially been announced for Wii U stages via picture of the day images. Plus, a lot of more options, including the return of Coin Battle!


----------



## minimized

Well that was hype.


----------



## minimized

Finally got Smash. A fitting day.

Now I hope I can get a WiiU by Xmas so I can get the CDs and TwoMew.


----------



## Arbre

minimized said:


> Finally got Smash. A fitting day.
> 
> Now I hope I can get a WiiU by Xmas so I can get the CDs and TwoMew.


Are you going to be playing online? If you do you should play with us.


----------



## minimized

Eggshell said:


> Are you going to be playing online? If you do you should play with us.


Sure, I'd love to. Although I'll probably be awkward and terrible since it isn't the N64 days anymore


----------



## BTAG

I really need to stop playing the second I wake up, because that was dreadful.


----------



## minimized

eggshell said:


> i hadn't played much since the melee days but i think i'm still kind of decent. What's your friend code? I'll add you. Mine is 1203-9245-9522.


1075-0856-8823


----------



## Arbre

minimized said:


> 1075-0856-8823


Added you now.



BTAG said:


> I really need to stop playing the second I wake up, because that was dreadful.


Did you make as many bad mistakes as me? I lost matches where I was up a stock and I sometimes didn't make it back to the stage because I didn't know that I didn't have my second jump.


----------



## BTAG

Eggshell said:


> Did you make as many bad mistakes as me? I lost matches where I was up a stock and I sometimes didn't make it back to the stage because I didn't know that I didn't have my second jump.


Haha, yeah, I used my side special several times, when I was trying to do the up. I constantly die with like 0-30% because I'm a moron that can't press a direction properly


----------



## feels

I finally broke down and bought this even though my bank statement is already lookin' real scary. 

Add me if you want to: 1934-2114-1782 (I'm gonna be pretty terrible for a while) I'll add all the ones I can find in this thread pretty soon.

I think I'm gonna main Jigglypuff.

Edit: Omg I love Pac-Man so much. :mushy What a badass.


----------



## The Radiant Hero

feels said:


> I finally broke down and bought this even though my bank statement is already lookin' real scary.
> 
> Add me if you want to: 1934-2114-1782 (I'm gonna be pretty terrible for a while) I'll add all the ones I can find in this thread pretty soon.
> 
> I think I'm gonna main Jigglypuff.
> 
> Edit: Omg I love Pac-Man so much. :mushy What a badass.


Just added. My FC is 0473-7754-9350.

I need to be better with Bowser, Ike and Link! Focusing on Ike right now.


----------



## The Radiant Hero

Eggshell said:


> I added you. Add me: 1203-9245-9522


I'll add you as well! Friend code is in previous post.


----------



## feels

Eggshell said:


> I added you. Add me: 1203-9245-9522





The Radiant Hero said:


> Just added. My FC is 0473-7754-9350.
> 
> I need to be better with Bowser, Ike and Link! Focusing on Ike right now.


Added you both! Ike seems crazy powerful. My boyfriend mains him and Link. I need to find a couple to get comfortable with. I pretty much suck overall at this point. I didn't play Brawl very much so I feel like I'm starting from scratch. Pac-Man is super dope, though. I can't wait to unlock Wario, Jigglypuff, Bowser Jr., and Game and Watch. Gonna be a while. I'm gonna train up a bit before I battle anyone so I don't completely embarrass myself. :b


----------



## The Radiant Hero

feels said:


> Added you both! Ike seems crazy powerful. My boyfriend mains him and Link. I need to find a couple to get comfortable with. I pretty much suck overall at this point. I didn't play Brawl very much so I feel like I'm starting from scratch. Pac-Man is super dope, though. I can't wait to unlock Wario, Jigglypuff, Bowser Jr., and Game and Watch. Gonna be a while. I'm gonna train up a bit before I battle anyone so I don't completely embarrass myself. :b


Yeah, Ike is very powerful. But you have to be careful with him. If you don't know how to use him, you'll get your *** kicked. xD


----------



## Fat Man

This is so cool, I'm really glad they added this. It makes me want to go and play Kid Icarus: Uprising again but I lost the game awhile ago.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm freaking out right now! I can't believe they added Cloudtop Cruise


----------



## bancho1993

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I'm freaking out right now! I can't believe they added Cloudtop Cruise


Great song


----------



## Fat Man

It feels wonderful to hold a Gamecube controller again ^-^


----------



## uziq

I'm waiting for a Wii U deal to show up this week. Best Buy has a combo with a few games plus SSB for $359 on Black Friday, think I might try and get that (even though it's unfortunately not a super duper amazing deal.)


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> My first few online matches. So far there hasn't been any lag and if it's minimal I'll be happy. The lag in Brawl made it completely unplayable online and really killed the game for me. The Wii U version actually feels quite a bit different from the 3DS version. And in a good way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to get the GameCube adapter. For now I have to use the Pro Controller and it was really weird at first. You know how on the GameCube controller the top should button Z is grab and the bottom shoulder buttons are shield? On the Pro Controller it's reversed, the top shoulder buttons are shield and the bottom ones are grab. It was really throwing me off at first but I think I'm getting used to it already. I actually went into options and switched the buttons around but you can't use custom controls online.
> 
> The GameCube controller is outdated now but goddamn is it comfortable.


I tried using the Wii U game pad to play Samsh and I couldn't get the hang of it very well. Just like you the switch of grab and shield buttons through me off. I rarely found myself using quick Smash Attacks since the analog stick for it is above the rest of the attack buttons. It felt similar to the 3DS. You can use custom controls online, you have to choose the nickname you assigned them to before a match begins. However I only tried this out in For Fun mode, not sure about For Glory.

It's wonderful. I'm so happy I don't have to deal with hand cramps anymore. I got them often when playing on the 3DS. And the C-stick comes in very handy.


----------



## Fat Man

I call it, Cannon Canyon Crisis. I wish 8 player smash supported custom stages, I could only dream 

I also wish I had more human players to play with on this stage. Even on level 9 CPU players have troble escaping this terrible level I've created.









At least Jigglypuff enjoys it :clap











Eggshell said:


> 1:27
> 
> I like how at the end Ike crosses his arms and says "You'll get no sympathy from me," exactly my reaction to that.


Haha, did you do that on purpose or was that a misplay of some kind. Either way that was a brilliant finish.


----------



## Arbre

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I tried using the Wii U game pad to play Samsh and I couldn't get the hang of it very well. Just like you the switch of grab and shield buttons through me off. I rarely found myself using quick Smash Attacks since the analog stick for it is above the rest of the attack buttons. It felt similar to the 3DS. You can use custom controls online, you have to choose the nickname you assigned them to before a match begins. However I only tried this out in For Fun mode, not sure about For Glory.
> 
> It's wonderful. I'm so happy I don't have to deal with hand cramps anymore. I got them often when playing on the 3DS. And the C-stick comes in very handy.


When I changed the controls I did set it to my name. The new control scheme was working offline but then when I went online and used my name it was the default controls. I don't think I did anything wrong but maybe I did.

The 3DS hurt my hands so much that I had to get the XL model and my hands still hurt playing on that.



NanoStar SOUL said:


> Haha, did you do that on purpose or was that a misplay of some kind. Either way that was a brilliant finish.


It was an accident, I was just trying to grab the ledge. I've been using Ike since Brawl and knew his up B could do that though. Do you know if you can play on custom stages online with people on your friends list?


----------



## uziq

Lawd. MY WII U AND SMASH CAME IN EARLY. I'm about to go ham on this game as soon as I get my schoolwork and work done for today.


----------



## Fat Man

I found this really cool competitive video guide for anyone who is interested 







Eggshell said:


>


That kill I got on you the first time I felt really bad for. which is why I crouched and did nothing afterwards >_<


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Played some for glory matches and I am already sick of the lag, teabagging idiots and people quitting after one loss even if they won multiple times in a row.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Eggshell said:


> I've done that before. I wasn't bitter about losing or anything like that. When I win against someone a bunch of times I sometimes play until they can beat me and then I finally leave to move on to someone else to play against. I thought they could satisfied with getting a win.


Yes, sure. It wasn't my intention to accuse everyone doing this of being a sore loser. Of course, there can be many reasons why someone quits. It's just when it happens frequently that I start to wonder. Sometimes, it just makes me think that people take the win/loss ratio way too seriously.


----------



## To22

@Eggshell Hmm. After analyzing your gameplays, I have concluded that you don't want to see me in this game. I have lost practically every For Glory match thus far. In other words, my record is flawless. Yeah, you can win matches with ease, but can you easily, genuinely lose? I doubt it. Come get some!



NanoStar SOUL said:


> I call it, Cannon Canyon Crisis. I wish 8 player smash supported custom stages, I could only dream
> 
> I also wish I had more human players to play with on this stage. Even on level 9 CPU players have troble escaping this terrible level I've created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Jigglypuff enjoys it :clap


Wow. That's impressive and interesting. 
Lol @ Jigglypuff I have no idea what that thing behind her is, though.


----------



## Fat Man

What does everyone think of the Amiibo. And has anyone bought one?

I originally wasn't going to get one. But after seeing how insanely popular they've become, I decided to pick up a Yoshi Amiibo up. At first training my Yoshi was fun but it got boring after an hour. I managed to get my Yoshi to level 50, but now it's become nearly impossible to beat. which is fine but, they do 1.5x damage even though I never fed my Yoshi anything. I knew this going in but I didn't think Yoshi would be this tough to beat.

Other than Smash Bros. I have Mario Kart 8 to use my Amiibo with but it only unlocked a Mii outfit and that's about it. I kind of want to sale or trade in my Amiibo, but I don't know.



Zone said:


> @Eggshell Hmm. After analyzing your gameplays, I have concluded that you don't want to see me in this game. I have lost practically every For Glory match thus far. In other words, my record is flawless. Yeah, you can win matches with ease, but can you easily, genuinely lose? I doubt it. Come get some!
> 
> Wow. That's impressive and interesting.
> Lol @ Jigglypuff I have no idea what that thing behind her is, though.


Thank you. I created a few more crazy stages like the one I talked about here. Maybe one day I'll talk about those here too.


----------



## Arbre

Zone said:


> @*Eggshell* Hmm. After analyzing your gameplays, I have concluded that you don't want to see me in this game. I have lost practically every For Glory match thus far. In other words, my record is flawless. Yeah, you can win matches with ease, but can you easily, genuinely lose? I doubt it. Come get some!


If you ever see me in an online lobby you should try joining me anyway because I'll be playing with people on SAS. I think it's cool that all of the people on here have been pretty equal in the game. I think we sometimes mess around and have fun too.

I've been playing Smash ever since Smash 64 came out but I'm far from the best player. I think in For Glory I have 63 wins and 17 losses. I seem to always get paired against someone I'm better than. I have faced a few people who were a lot better than me though.



NanoStar SOUL said:


> What does everyone think of the Amiibo. And has anyone bought one?
> 
> I originally wasn't going to get one. But after seeing how insanely popular they've become, I decided to pick up a Yoshi Amiibo up. At first training my Yoshi was fun but it got boring after an hour. I managed to get my Yoshi to level 50, but now it's become nearly impossible to beat. which is fine but, they do 1.5x damage even though I never fed my Yoshi anything. I knew this going in but I didn't think Yoshi would be this tough to beat.
> 
> Other than Smash Bros. I have Mario Kart 8 to use my Amiibo with but it only unlocked a Mii outfit and that's about it. I kind of want to sale or trade in my Amiibo, but I don't know.
> 
> Thank you. I created a few more crazy stages like the one I talked about here. Maybe one day I'll talk about those here too.


I never got an Amiibo because I'm not really into that stuff myself. But I don't know, maybe one day I could get the Samus one.


----------



## To22

Eggshell said:


> If you ever see me in an online lobby you should try joining me anyway because I'll be playing with people on SAS. I think it's cool that all of the people on here have been pretty equal in the game. I think we sometimes mess around and have fun too.
> 
> I've been playing Smash ever since Smash 64 came out but I'm far from the best player. I think in For Glory I have 63 wins and 17 losses. I seem to always get paired against someone I'm better than. I have faced a few people who were a lot better than me though.


Cool, thanks.

I think your record is impressive regardless. I did play a bit of Smash 64 and Melee too, but not a lot. I only win matches when my opponent is barely trying, hence the "practically lost every match". I'm like 30 for 130 :lol But that's ok, because sometimes in life you're gonna start slow.


----------

